# >> BAG RIDERS + D-CUP REAR BAG KITS <<



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*>> bag riders + d-cup rear bag kits <<*



Click HERE to Buy 



*BAG RIDERS* and *Dorbritz Designs* have teamed up to bring you a new rear bag solution.
D-CUP REAR BRACKETS *- $85.00 + SHIPPING*

*Compatible Car Models:*
- VW MKIV Golf, GTI and Jetta
- VW MKV Rabbit, GTI, Jetta and GLI
- VW MKVI Golf, GTI, Jetta and GLI
- VW B5 Passat, B6 Passat and CC 
- Audi A3 and A4


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + D-CUP REAR BAG KITS << ([email protected])*

awesome product, got my set from Drew http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Sick







Can't wait to order these!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Let me know when you're ready to order


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Great product, worked perfectly on mine


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (joelzy)*

anyone happen to know if they will work for an a8? i believe they will


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

Those look awfully familiar


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_Those look awfully familiar









bagyards and mason tech's look alike.... only so many ways you can make the same product. 












_Modified by a2lowvw at 11:08 AM 3/17/2010_


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

Dorbritz are taller on the bottom and shorter on top, probably close to same overall height, but the taller bottom helps the RE-5s to clear the spring bucket on the mk4.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I'm glad you guys carry the re 5 bags and these now. Now I can order them all from you instead of from two different places when I start buying








Also, How much is the kit with the re5 bags ?


_Modified by Do Werk at 5:28 PM 3-17-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joelzy* »_Dorbritz are taller on the bottom and shorter on top, probably close to same overall height, but the taller bottom helps the RE-5s to clear the spring bucket on the mk4.

The Dorbritz D-Cups are the bomb. Drew's improved bracket design works with more models than other brackets.

_Quote, originally posted by *Do Werk* »_
Also, How much is the kit with the re5 bags ?

$235.00 + SH with the RE-5 bags or $245.00 with bags and elbow fittings.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

That's not a bad price at all. I'll be buying this once I get my quarterly bonus from work


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Solid product, had the man himself helping me yesterday install mine...


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Solid product, had the man himself helping me yesterday install mine...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

cut them down and call them what you like but they're still the same


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_cut them down and call them what you like but they're still the same

a bracket is a bracket yours is not special and you did not create anything new or origional go buy a s10 upper cup and a bag plate with a 2" pipe welded to it and wow brackets that work for a vw , if you want to compete lower your price


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (royalaird)*

wow... you seem to know so much. How long have you been in business providing new products that are tailored to the vw/audi market? 
I hate to clutter drew's thread and have to break it down to you but this is not a way to enter the market. Especially since drew contacted us back before he had air to purchase our brackets. He and many of his DF Dubs friends ran/are currently running B2B brackets. After all that this is the thanks we receive? A undercutting knockoff.








I'm done.


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

interesting.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah wtf? why do people have giant re5 brackets up there but?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

_Modified by gianni versace at 12:25 AM 3-30-2010_


----------



## swaybar (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_wow... you seem to know so much. How long have you been in business providing new products that are tailored to the vw/audi market? 
I hate to clutter drew's thread and have to break it down to you but this is not a way to enter the market. Especially since drew contacted us back before he had air to purchase our brackets. He and many of his DF Dubs friends ran/are currently running B2B brackets. After all that this is the thanks we receive? A undercutting knockoff.








I'm done. 

Seriously?!?!? If you want the brackets to be "yours" then patent them and your problem will be solved. Just because someone took an idea....not your idea and made it better and fit more applications why knock them? Sounds like innovation to me. IMo Drew's "design" is better and makes sense, not saying your bracket sucks, but you have to modify your modified bracket to get it to work. I myself want to bolt something on and go! As far as cluttering his thread, keep it up because it bumps it to the top!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (swaybar)*

Thanks for the orders people









_Quote, originally posted by *swaybar* »_
Sounds like innovation to me. IMo Drew's "design" is better and makes sense, not saying your bracket sucks, but you have to modify your modified bracket to get it to work.
 
Correct, these are truly bolt-on. No more time wasted modifying your brackets. They fit more models and provide more bags options. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swaybar (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Correct, these are truly bolt-on. No more time wasted modifying your brackets. They fit more models and provide more bags options. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I got mine today! Thanks Will for great customer service and Drew for providing this bolt in option for guys that don't want to cut....they look great and everything as expected!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (swaybar)*

Crazy you live in Murphy?
My GF lives in Sachse, i'm out there atleast once a week


----------



## swaybar (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Crazy you live in Murphy?
My GF lives in Sachse, i'm out there atleast once a week









Yes sir!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (swaybar)*

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...... D-Cups


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

You guys should shoot some promo pics of these covering the bewbz of some attractive girl... just sayin
And everyone who purchases them gets a before and after picture. Before with them on. Then after with them off.


_Modified by Do Werk at 4:35 PM 3-25-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*

Hahaha we were just talking about that the other day. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice idea.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_wow... you seem to know so much. How long have you been in business providing new products that are tailored to the vw/audi market? 

Maybe I should cry too because yours, Mason-Techs, Bagyards and Bag Riders rear mounts look almost just like the brackets I made for my car two and a half years ago before any of you were making them?


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hahaha we were just talking about that the other day. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice idea.


Well please put this plan in to action before I purchase mine early next month lol.

Thanks


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + D-CUP REAR BAG KITS << ([email protected])*

any problem with air leaks with the air line feeding from the bottom and having to articulate with the suspention?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + D-CUP REAR BAG KITS << (toplessvw)*

no, all depends how your lines are ran.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + D-CUP REAR BAG KITS << (dorbritz)*

what is the best way to run lines with your brackets?


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Bump. I would also like to know


----------



## sublow1 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + D-CUP REAR BAG KITS << ([email protected])*















because I am a newbie in the air suspension world can you give me a complete price for everything that I will need to include all the brackets Airlines tanks solenoids whatever it takes to do a 1999 VW new beetle at this time I am in Iraq waiting to come home and I want to put my new beetle on the ground I would really appreciate to get a complete price on all this equipment and if anybody knows a good shop near Lawton Oklahoma I would really appreciate the help thanks again for all your help


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + D-CUP REAR BAG KITS << (toplessvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toplessvw* »_what is the best way to run lines with your brackets?

Depends on the application but drill a hole in the side of the bracket to run airline to the fitting, some apps. you can run underneath w/o going though the side.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + D-CUP REAR BAG KITS << (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sublow1* »_














because I am a newbie in the air suspension world can you give me a complete price for everything that I will need to include all the brackets Airlines tanks solenoids whatever it takes to do a 1999 VW new beetle at this time I am in Iraq waiting to come home and I want to put my new beetle on the ground I would really appreciate to get a complete price on all this equipment and if anybody knows a good shop near Lawton Oklahoma I would really appreciate the help thanks again for all your help









Shoot me an email: [email protected] 
I have been really busy!

_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
Depends on the application but drill a hole in the side of the bracket to run airline to the fitting, some apps. you can run underneath w/o going though the side.

Thanks Drew


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Back in stock :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Air House IIs, RE-5s and SS-5s are ALL IN STOCK!


----------

